# Dubai government invest 184 billion dirhams in India



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The Dubai government have signed an agreement with Andra pradesh state in India to invest 185 billion dirhams to build a knowlege zone and a 165km ring road with all facilities. Both sides will discuss the details in the three huge projects.

The Chairman of Dubai economical development department, Mohammed Al Abbar, have signed the contract last saturday with Kai Raw.

The government planned to finish this road in three years. The knowlege longue will have technical and service centers. It will be dedicated for financial services, technology and biology.




Dont they have better things to do like building houses for the locals and Universities instead of investing this huge number in India :bash:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Aghhhh !


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

thats way too much money maybe 500 million max would be ok


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

what's the return on investment for such a huge number?


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

i think you mean million instead of billion right ? it cant be billion thats insane !


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i've never seen a 165km road worth 185 million dirhams
roads are expensive as hell and then there still is that village
billion is correct


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

that is way too lot.
but it makes AD 500B for future development sound quite tiny.
nevertheless they should use the money hear instead...!! :bash:


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

yep it is 184 billion.

I really wonderh how does Dubai government bring all that money.


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

184,000,000,000 AED? That's insane. Doesn't one Burj Dubai cost 10 billion? It better have a huge rate of return.


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

I hope someone from the Gov't steps in and prenvents this stupid act A.D. we need you!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

BD tower is supposed to be around 4B dhs.


----------



## Ben_Burj (Aug 28, 2005)

I expect it to be stretched over a number of years. Like 15 Billion each year for 4 year.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

i hope there's a typo and they meant million and not billion


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

No its billion


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

well million is almost too little in contrast.


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

How much is that in U.S dollars?


----------



## magestom (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone have a link to an actual article that says this??


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The article is in Arabic so it wouldnt be really useful

184 billion dirhams is more than $50 billion.


----------



## B-Patriot (Mar 30, 2005)

I think the UAE has relatively few investments in Bahrain...They should help us out and spend some of those billions over here...


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*Emaar in Dh184b India venture
*

Dubai : Dubai-based real estate developer Emaar Properties will invest Dh184 billion to develop a "Knowledge Corridor", an IT community in the Indian state of Andhra Pradesh, an Emaar spokesperson told Gulf News late yesterday.

The mixed-use project is a joint initiative by the governments of Dubai and Andhra Pradesh, and Emaar has been entrusted with executing the project. It will be located on the outskirts of the state capital Hyderabad and will comprise office clusters, residential units and associated facilities.

The Knowledge Corridor, which will have a 165 km ring road, is expected to be completed in three years. It will help Dubai-based companies to outsource services in Hyderabad.

A high-ranking Emaar team is currently in Hyderabad, conducting negotiations, he said. The plans for the projects have been completed and approved, and construction is set to begin soon.

The multi-media outsourcing corridor, once set in place, will greatly improve the city's stature as a leading IT hub in South Asia, which has a strong IT human resource base.


----------

